# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware فلاشات : China Tab firmware

## gsm_bouali

*Q8A13 51324 (sendspace)*    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Yeahpad A13 (sendspace    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     A13B-sun5i_a13-pfdq88_7660_en_0620.img (sendspace)   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     A13 Vi60 v1.4rc3 (filefactory)    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     sun5i_android_a13-pfdq88_en_D06.img (sendspace)   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      A13 F9 00  (filefactory)    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     A13 MID nuclear pfdq88c-eng-IMM76D (filefactory)    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       A13 jsaQ88 V1 4.0.4 (filefactory)    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     A13 Q8 2127-V4 0309 0912 20120918 (offline)     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      A13 Vi60 v1.4rc3 (filefactory)     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      A13 jsaQ88 CPT 4GB 20120908 a13b (filefactory)    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      A13 M-726 TIA 06 27 3 (filefactory)    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      A13 Yeahpad 20120803-cpt (filefactory)       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      A13 goodix811 with mxc622x (filefactory)    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      A13 D50 sc3038n sdk1.4 20120709 v1 (filefactory)    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      A13 pfdq88 CPT 0 (filefactory)    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      A13 Sun5i Android PFDQ88 0613 Gsens (4shared)    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       A13 Q8A13 51324 4G (4shared)    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      A13B pfdq88 en D06 (4shared)    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     A13 sun5i pfdq88 V1.5 0816 20120818 040501A (4shared)    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     A13-A (4shared)    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      A13B pfdq88 CPT 7660 d06 (4shared)    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      A13 Sun5i 20120502 CN (4shared)    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      A13 Sun5i p76v 20120504 CN (4shared)    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## أسامة العلي

بارك الله فيك

----------


## zer1965

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## sahali1

وفقكم الله بالمزيد

----------


## mohamed7076

بارك الله فيك

----------


## kamal_arroub

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## basem kasem

الف على هذا المجهود الكبير ولك التحيه والسلام

----------


## yassine ahmed

شكرا

----------


## إسحاق طاهر

بارك الله فيك

----------

